
IPv4 as a Service - telmich
https://ungleich.ch/u/products/ipv4-as-a-service/
======
theamk
Note that is $158/year, or $13/month.

Depending on how good you are with server admin-ish stuff, you might want to
get a digital ocean VM instead, and set up a wireguard server there. As a
bonus, you'd be able to put some simple logic (for example, if you are serving
website from home computer, you could generate an error page if your home
internet is not working)

~~~
telmich
That is correct, CHF prices are more or less the same as USD nowadays.

In case it matters for you: Compared to DO this service is running on a zero
carbon infrastructure and your IP address is located in Switzerland.

